# Fauber Special bicycle!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 21, 2016)

Came across this bicycle has a badge but not in the pic. And fender and fork. I've never heard of this brand before. Someone had told me this company made wheel chairs!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2016)

Fauber is the crankset manufaturer. Many TOC-20's bikes used them. I believe some were also offered as an aftermarket replacement.

Fauber crankset on my '16 Great Western built Adlake. Also has the same BB cut-outs


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 21, 2016)

Ahhhhha!!


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gendron Iron Wheel Company was established in 1875 by Peter Gendron in Toledo Ohio and was making children's carriages with a wire wheel that he invented.  The company failed due to lack of capital, however it was re-established in 1880 with John T. Greer as Gendron Iron Wheel Carriage Company.  1881 say another name change to Gendron Iron Wheel Company and they were making children's carriages, velocipedes, bicycles and express wagons.  Gendron lost control of the business.  He returned in 1893 as Superintendent.  1901 Peter is again listed as President and Treasurer.  In 1904 while the primary output was children's vehicles the also made reed furniture and invalid chairs. They also made pedal cars through this period. The company was sold to American National Company in 1937.  In 1940 the company was reorganized again and moved to Perrysburg Ohio and where manufacturing hospital equipment.

Rundown of the company name as they appeared in the Toledo City Directories:
1880/1881 Gendron Iron Wheel Carriage Co.
1881/1896 Gendron Iron Wheel Co.
1896/1906 The Gendron Iron Wheel Co
1906/1919 Gendron Wheel Co.
1919/1927 The Gendron Wheel Co.
1927/1930 The Gendron Wheel Co. Factory
1930 Gendron Wheel Co.
1931/1940 Both Gendron Wheel Co. and American National


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 21, 2016)

I have bought and sold a few baby carriages madeby  this company, the baskets were woven Reed and wicker, with iron wheels and hard rubber tires and some unique leaf spring suspensions. What's ironic is that if the wicker is painted properly it can outlive the iron parts!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 22, 2016)

Awesome info on this brand badge bike and thank you very much!!!


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

highwheel431 said:


> The Gendron Iron Wheel Company was established in 1875 by Peter Gendron in Toledo Ohio and was making children's carriages with a wire wheel that he invented.  The company failed due to lack of capital, however it was re-established in 1880 with John T. Greer as Gendron Iron Wheel Carriage Company.  1881 say another name change to Gendron Iron Wheel Company and they were making children's carriages, velocipedes, bicycles and express wagons.  Gendron lost control of the business.  He returned in 1893 as Superintendent.  1901 Peter is again listed as President and Treasurer.  In 1904 while the primary output was children's vehicles the also made reed furniture and invalid chairs. They also made pedal cars through this period. The company was sold to American National Company in 1937.  In 1940 the company was reorganized again and moved to Perrysburg Ohio and where manufacturing hospital equipment.
> 
> Rundown of the company name as they appeared in the Toledo City Directories:
> 1880/1881 Gendron Iron Wheel Carriage Co.
> ...



were the bars orignal to the bike?


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 12, 2017)

yikes looks like the chainring side bottom bracket  cup is screwed in cross threaded at least one thread pitch ! who did this ?  sloppy work


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bet that bike is indeed Great Western built. Threaded BB and the same crankset as this Crown, also GW built.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice, you don't see many Gendrons.
Todd


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 12, 2017)

Great colors!


----------

